# Bem/bom



## Muzze

How can I know if I shall use bem or bom? What`s the difference?

Tudo bem/bom?


----------



## zefirus

Bom is good

Bem is well

so you can use both, in case you feel good or is doing well.

Z


----------



## Istriano

_Bem _is an adverb (well), _bom _is an adjective (good).
But, in both (US) English and (Brazilian) Portuguese, many times, one can use adjectives in adverbial function:

Tudo bem/bom?* [here _bem = bom_]
Oi Paulo, você está bem? (adverb)
Oi Paula, você está boa? (adjective).

(Not disimilar to: How are you? -I'm well/good).

_Bem _can also mean _very_: _bem legal _pretty cool

---
*Normally we reply to _Tudo bem? -Tudo bom_
or vice versa, just not to repeat the same,
but it's not a rule.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Bem _is an adverb (well), _bom _is an adjective (good).
> But, in both (US) English and (Brazilian) Portuguese, many times, one can use adjectives in adverbial function:
> *Sorry, but that's not exclusive to Brazilian Pt as we also use it in that fashion, here in Portugal*.
> 
> Tudo bem/bom?* [here _bem = bom_]
> Oi Paulo, você está bem? (adverb)
> Oi Paula, você está boa? (adjective).
> 
> (Not disimilar to: How are you? -I'm well/good).
> 
> _Bem _can also mean _very_: _bem legal _pretty cool
> 
> ---
> *Normally we reply to _Tudo bem? -Tudo bom_
> or vice versa, just not to repeat the same,
> but it's not a rule. *Sometimes we just say "Tudo"*


----------



## sofieamundsen

Actually you can answer whatever you want to the question "tudo bom/bem?", provided that the answer has something to do with the question, of course. It doesn't matter if you simply say "sim" or if you say "tudo bom/bem" (and it doesn't depend on which of the two words was used in the question) or even "tudo".

*Bom *can only be used as an adjective, while *bem* functions either as a noun or as an adjective. You can also use *bem* as an interjection, like *well *or *so*.


----------



## Istriano

*Bom*, acho que você tem razão.


----------



## Alentugano

sofieamundsen said:


> Actually you can answer whatever you want to the question "tudo bom/bem?", provided that the answer has something to do with the question, of course. It doesn't matter if you simply say "sim" or if you say "tudo bom/bem" (and it doesn't depend on which of the two words was used in the question) or even "tudo".
> 
> *Bom *can only be used as an adjective, while *bem* functions either as a noun or as an adjective. You can also use *bem* as an interjection, like *well *or *so*.


----------



## MèngDié

Disserem-me que, ao contrário do uso em espanhol, nunca se diz em português "Que bem!", é sempre "Que bom!". É verdade? Por que? 

Outra coisa: quando se usa "está bom" vs. "está bem", no sentido de "OK"? Exemplo: A - Posso levar este livro para casa? B - Está bem. Acho que aqui B não pode dizer "está bom", não é?


----------



## englishmania

Pode-se dizer _que bem_ e _que bom_, mas com sentidos diferentes.

- Prova este gelado.
- Que bom!

- Consegui arranjar emprego!
- Que bom! 

- Olha para mim a dar uma cambalhota, mamã!
- Que bem! 

A mãe chega a casa e o filho está deitado no sofá, a ver TV, com pipocas e comida espalhada.
- Mas que bem! 


- Posso levar este livro para casa?
- Podes/Sim.

- Posso levar o livro para casa?
- Não, preciso dele para amanhã.
- Eu amanhã trago-to sem falta.
- Então _está bem_.


- Fazemos assim: passo pela tua casa às 8.
- _Está bem/OK_.


_(Os exemplos são um bocado estranhos..._)


----------



## Muzze

englishmania said:


> Pode-se dizer _que bem_ e _que bom_, mas com sentidos diferentes.
> 
> 
> 
> - Fazemos assim: passo pela tua casa às 8.
> - _Está bem/OK_.
> 
> 
> _(Os exemplos são um bocado estranhos..._)



- _Está bem/OK_ = Tabom?


----------



## englishmania

^  "Tabom" não existe como palavra. Escreve-se "Está bom", pronunciando-se geralmente "Tá bom". 
No entanto, eu não diria "está bom" nesta situação. Diria _Está bem=OK_.


Outros exemplos: 
Como é que está o bolo? 
Está _bom_.


Vou passar pela tua casa para buscar o livro, está _bem_?
Sim.


----------



## pooka_br

> "Tabom" não existe como palavra. Escreve-se "Está bom", pronunciando-se geralmente "Tá bom".
> No entanto, eu não diria "está bom" nesta situação. Diria _Está bem=OK_.


"Tabom" de fato não existe como palavra, mas o uso corrente no Brasil tansforma "Está bom" em "Tá bom" constantemente.



> Outros exemplos:
> Como é que está o bolo?
> Está _bom_.
> 
> Vou passar pela tua casa para buscar o livro, está _bem_?
> Sim.


Quando a frase pede uma resposta adjetiva (como o caso do bolo acima) não se usa "Está bem", já que bem seria o advérbio. Entretanto no caso do "Está bem" que pergunta se alguém está de acordo, no Brasil ao menos a resposta pode variar entre Tá (Está) bem ou Tá (Está) bom. Nesse sentido de "OK" o uso, na prática brasileira, é arbitrário.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Na *fala* no Brasil:

A1: O que acha desse vinho?
B1: [Está bom / tá bom] (mas podia estar melhor).

A2: Consegui arranjar um emprego!
B2: Que bom! (eu entenderia como sarcasmo se alguém assim respondesse)

A3: Olha só a cambalhota, mãe!
B3: -------------------------- (não tem como dizer "que bem" aqui no Brasil; eu, pelo menos, nunca vi esse tipo de uso da expressão)

A mãe chega em casa, e o filho está deitado no sofá vendo TV, com pipoca e comida espalhadas.
A4: ------------------------- (aqui caberia um "que bonito, hein?", mas não as palavras bem/bom)

A5: Posso levar este livro para casa?
B5: [Pode / Tá bom, leva / OK]

A6: Posso levar o livro para casa?
B6: Não, preciso dele para amanhã.
A6: Amanhã eu trago sem falta.
B6: Então [está bem / tá bom / tá OK]... (Não vai esquecer, hein?)

Só um detalhe: eu nunca, mas nunca mesmo, diria "está bom" no sentido de [OK / está bem]; eu diria "tá bom". A expressão "completa" chega a me parecer estranha nesse caso em específico.


----------



## MèngDié

MugenKaosu said:


> Só um detalhe: eu nunca, mas nunca mesmo, diria "está bom" no sentido de [OK / está bem]; eu diria "tá bom". A expressão "completa" chega a me parecer estranha nesse caso em específico.



Então, no sentido de OK, "está bem" = "tá bom" no Brasil? E não se diz "tá bem"?

E para voltar à minha pergunta mais acima: é verdade que no Brasil, nunca (ou raramente) se diz "Que bem!"?


----------



## englishmania

Sim, coloquialmente o verbo "estar" costuma conjugar-se como se fosse "tar". Obviamente a forma correcta e dicionarizada é "estar", mas um falante nativo dirá mais frequentemente "tá/tou/tás..." num registo relaxado.

Tou aqui.
Ela tá ali.
Tá bem.
Tá bom.
Tá mal.
Tá tudo bem?
Tá frio.
Tás gira hoje.
etc.


----------



## MugenKaosu

MèngDié said:


> [Então, no sentido de OK, "está bem" = "tá bom" no Brasil? Sim, pelo menos na fala.] [E não se diz "tá bem"? Hmm, acho que dá para falar assim também, mas é mais comum falarmos ou "está bem" ou "tá bom".]
> 
> [E para voltar à minha pergunta mais acima: é verdade que no Brasil, nunca (ou raramente) se diz "Que bem!"? Se estiver falando do uso de "que bem" no exemplo de englishmania
> "- Olha para mim a dar uma cambalhota, mamã!
> - Que bem!"
> então é verdade, não dizemos isso  mesmo. Não consigo pensar num caso em que possamos usar "Que bem!", então acho que é mais ou menos seguro dizer que não usamos tal expressão. ]


*Editado*: Só uma observação. Eu, *pessoalmente*, não digo "está bem". Acho que, entre adolescentes, ninguém diz isso. (Dizemos "tá bom".)


----------



## Audie

MèngDié said:


> Então, no sentido de OK, "está bem" = "tá bom" no Brasil? E não se diz "tá bem"?


Selecionei a resposta de pooka:





pooka_br said:


> Entretanto no caso do "Está bem" que pergunta  se alguém está de acordo, no Brasil ao menos a resposta pode variar  entre Tá (Está) bem ou Tá (Está) bom. Nesse sentido de "OK" o uso, na  prática brasileira, é arbitrário.





MèngDié said:


> E para voltar à minha pergunta mais acima: é verdade que no Brasil, nunca (ou raramente) se diz "Que bem!"?


Sim, MèngDié. Eu, pelo menos, como Mugen, não lembro de ter ouvido:





MugenKaosu said:


> Na *fala* no Brasil:
> 
> A2: Consegui arranjar um emprego!
> B2: Que bom! (eu entenderia como sarcasmo se alguém assim respondesse) Eu não! Pra mim, é perfeitamente sincero.
> 
> A3: Olha só a cambalhota, mãe!
> B3: -------------------------- (não tem como dizer "que bem" aqui no  Brasil; eu, pelo menos, nunca vi esse tipo de uso da expressão) Concordo
> 
> A mãe chega em casa, e o filho está deitado no sofá vendo TV, com pipoca e comida espalhadas.
> A4: ------------------------- (aqui caberia um "que bonito, hein?", mas não as palavras bem/bom) Concordo também
> 
> Só um detalhe: eu nunca, mas nunca mesmo, diria "está bom" no sentido de  [OK / está bem]; eu diria "tá bom". A expressão "completa" chega a me  parecer estranha nesse caso em específico. Eu geralmente digo '_tá bom_'. Só digo '_está bom' _quando, por exemplo, me pedem uma opinião_: 'Que tal o meu bolo?_' '_Está bom_' (pra diferenciar do '_tá bom_' e do '_está muito bom_'



Edição: Demorei tanto pra postar que não vi o post de Mugen.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo também que "que bem" não é usado no Brasil.
Outra coisa que não lembro de ter ouvido no Brasil e é muito frequente em Portugal é
"bem bom".


----------



## englishmania

Sim. 

- Estás aí no bem-bom!


- Não consegui arranjar trabalhar no X, mas estou a trabalhar no Y.
- Bem bom.


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Sim.
> 
> - Estás aí no bem-bom! Este usa-se no Brasil
> 
> 
> - Não consegui arranjar trabalhar no X, mas estou a trabalhar no Y.
> - Bem bom. Este, que eu saiba, não.


----------



## Fericire

Sometimes we use "bem bom" to put emphasis on the phrase.

— "Como está o lanche?"
— "Bem bom".

or...

— "_Não consegui arranjar trabalhar no X, mas estou a trabalhar no Y._"
— "_Bem bom_, hein?".


----------



## anaczz

Fericire said:


> Sometimes we use "bem bom" to put emphasis on the phrase.
> 
> — "Como está o lanche?"
> — "Bem bom".
> 
> or...
> 
> — "_Não consegui arranjar trabalhar no X, mas estou a trabalhar no Y._"
> — "_Bem bom_, hein?".


 
Sim, mas é mais raro. Normalmente diz-se "muito bom", não é?


----------



## englishmania

Também  
"_E já é_ bem bom"


----------



## MugenKaosu

Fericire said:


> Sometimes we use "bem bom" to put emphasis on the phrase.
> 
> — "Como está o lanche?"
> — "Bem bom".


É possível que alguém dissesse isso, mas acho que a combinação fica um tanto estranha e que seria evitada automaticamente pelo falante. (Eu pelo menos evitaria, para não parecer que estou falando do "bem-bom".)


Fericire said:


> or...
> 
> — "_Não consegui arranjar trabalho no X, mas estou a trabalhar no Y._"
> — "_Bem bom_, hein?".


Achei meio estranho o uso do "bem bom" aqui.


----------



## anaczz

MugenKaosu said:


> É possível que alguém dissesse isso, mas acho que a combinação fica um tanto estranha e que seria evitada automaticamente pelo falante. (Eu pelo menos evitaria, para não parecer que estou falando do "bem-bom".)


Lembra-me a música do João Gilberto Bim Bom (que, aliás, eu detesto).


----------



## pooka_br

Não sei o que é mais usual em diferentes Estados, mas a prática de "Tá bem = Tá bom = Ok" é corrente, por isso que eu disse que é quase arbitrário. Para algumas pessoas, regiões, faixas etárias (etc...) um pode parecer mais natural que o outro, mas ambos são reconhecidos e entendidos sem maiores estranhamentos.

Dois amigos conversando informalmente:
- Vou pegar seu livro emprestado hoje e te trago amanhã, ok?
- Tá bem. / - Tá bom. / - Ok.


"Que bem" só é utilizado quando "bem" assume uma característica substantiva, como no caso: "Que bem você me faz!"


Se for para um uso substantivo, na maioria dos casos antecedido de um artigo, o mais comum é "bem" em contraposição a "mal" (Uma disputa entre o bem e o mal.) se referindo a um aspecto moral, transcedente, ou metafísico.


Em situações como "Uma disputa entre o bom e o mau" ficaria implícito um bom/mau indivíduo por exemplo, que seria o substantivo não expresso, tornando esse bom/mau numa forma adjetiva implícita. O mesmo ocorreria com "O bom é que isso é útil e não me atrapalha", que deixaria implícito "O (lado) bom..."


Há quem diga que adjetivos e substantivos são partes de uma mesma categoria, inclusive.

Abraços


----------

